

Cloud66 Down – API used to delete customers' servers - cobrabyte

There has been an incident at Cloud66 which has resulted in customers' servers being deleted from their cloud providers' account(s).<p>DigitalOcean has confirmed that there is an issue with Cloud66 and their API credentials were used to delete all servers from our DO account.<p>status: http://status.cloud66.com/
======
jeromewilson
Digital Ocean are heroes - top notch fast customer support when they could
have just shrugged their shoulders and said 'not our problem'. Bit of a blow
for Cloud66 but they provide an awesome service and from my experience they
are very committed to their users. Bit slow to respond with a statement but
they must've been fire fighting like their lives depended on it. Some dark
circles around the eyes at the Cloud66 offices today I reckon.

------
mikejarema
I use both Cloud66 and DigitalOcean, my server was destroyed as well which I
can only assumed happened through the same API calls.

Here are the two emails I've received from DigitalOcean on the matter that
shed a bit more light on the situation.

<http://pastie.org/7814381>

<http://pastie.org/7814382>

 _edit: formatting_

------
cobrabyte
DigitalOcean 'tries to' take a snapshot of every server before it is
destroyed. As a result, you should be able to see those images now.

Thankfully, they were able to restore all of my servers. I sincerely hope it's
the same for everyone else.

------
_bpo
Digital Ocean has more on their status site: <http://digitaloceanstatus.com/>

------
showkhill
Yep my servers were restored successfully, good job Digital Ocean.

